
Demoscene Twitter – (re)discover the demoscene - ggguardian
https://twitter.com/planetdnews
======
ggguardian
We show off classical or less known intros / demos, from different platforms,
each with:

    
    
      - appealing screenshots
      - pouet.net link to get the binary and launch prods yourself
      - youtube video captures for the lazy or when commuting
    

Would you prefer mad modern tech or oldschool + chiptune vibes, you'll feel at
home with us!

